# Lofts from areas where it freezes.



## lostflight (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey guys I feel that the construction of my loft may play a small role in the downfall of my pigeons.

Up here in MN it snows and freezes like "The Day After Tomorrow" and I am very scared to wake up to pigeon icesicles.

Can some of you who live in areas where the weather can drop below freezing post up some pics of your lofts? or refer to the thread if you had posted it earlier?

How do you provide ventilation, open air and at the same time prevent drafts?


----------



## dooie (Oct 31, 2009)

I read before that put pleanty of air vents like a house has and make sure there are no mayjor openings during the night as that is the coldest. you could then put a fan heater in the loft just to provide some warmth during the coldest months if you do make sure it behind a mesh guard so the pigeons will be safe. thats the only solution i have it has worked for others so it should work for you.

Good Luck.


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

They have some pretty cheap heaters out there that you could get for them. That would make a Major difference!


----------



## lostflight (Aug 18, 2008)

But how do I ensure a constant supply of fresh air while at the same time preventing cold drafts.


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Don't need heat for Pigeons...........


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

My loft is heavily insulated but I open ONE side of it everyday. The insulation is so I don't have a major swing in day to night temps. The ceiling,sidewalls and floor are insulated to the max.... If I could afford it I would have radiant heat in the floor but my wife would divorce me..... They can handle the cold no problem. Hot wet weather is the problem IMO. I start breeding this time of year so I use 250 watt lamps to light the breeder sections and that really warms up the loft. Even with the windows on the east side open. I guess what I'm trying to tell you is never have windows or vents on opposite side of your coop open at the same time unless it's very hot. 
Tom


----------

